# Timing chain job done, still rattle on startup



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok guys. I installed a timing set on my 1992 hardbody ka24e. I pried the guides towards the chain, like so many told me to do. I torqued the tensioner to the recomended specs and likewise with the guides. On startup, I still have that annoying rattle that varies with temperature and time sitting. 

Is it worth changing the oil pump on this engine? I was thinking of upgrading to a toga high volume one or getting one from nismo. This engine does see high rpms 30 percent of the time. It has 156,000 miles on it with one bad valveguide that i decided not to deal with seeing as i don't see it as a big deal. Truck has new waterpump and belts and thermostat now due to the timing chain change. I don't know WHY this rattle is occuring still, It doesnt make the sound anymore when downshifting. (it used to rattle like hell when you would engine brake) IT no longer does that. I do have the engine ignition timing advanced 3 degrees for more power. 

I've heard these engines have oil pressure problems later in life, so please give me your ideas on this. I'll pay $100 for a performance oil pump if it lengthens the life of my engine.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

what oil filter are you using? alot of aftermarket ones dont have the ability to hold the oil in the top end after you shut it off. most people still recommend the factory oil filter.


----------



## tookey71 (Aug 17, 2007)

I replaced the timing chain ,guides,and tensioner around Christmas of "07" ,and had a timing chain rattle around 2500 RPM's, after start up. The timing chain kit came from NAPA, and I had to take the whole thing back apart and got another kit from NAPA. I thought the new tensioner might have been bad.This time I pried all the guides over and have a nissan oem oil filter and now the rattle is just at start up. I've finally learned to live with it.Please let me know if a new oil pump fixes your problem. Maybe you could have drilled the mounting bolt holes in the guides a little larger and then pried them over( I thought of this after the second installation). I have a 1991 Nissan extended cab 4x4 (ka24) 160,000 miles. [email protected]


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

oem timing chain


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I'm glad I found this thread. I had just about decided I was going to replace my timing chain/guides this spring...but now...maybe not. I bought and replaced the transmission in my HB last year. Bought it from a nissan mechanic in Arkansas who sounded pretty knowledgeable. He does full overhauls on the motors...journals reground and all. I ask him about the timing chain [rattle] and he said basically it was due to overall wear in the journals, and throughout the engine, which in turn lowers the oil pressure (or maybe just takes it longer to reach the correct oil pressure...not the chain loosening, or the guide ware. What you guys are saying (chain still rattles after new chain/guide) seems to back up what hes saying. I ask him about a motor overhaul (he chages around $800) and he was of the opinion it was not necessary until 250-300K. The impression I got from him was the cam chain rattle, and the cam chain replacement in general didn't need to be done.

Did you guys see any rubbing on the water pump cover? Thats the only thing that scares me, that the cam chain could start to wear through the water pump cover and leak coolant into the oil.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u mean the timing chain cover..


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

mine still rattles after the new headand timing kit but it takes time for the hyd. lifters to bleed


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

zanegrey said:


> u mean the timing chain cover..


...I thought I read somewhere that someone said they had seen where the timing chain could wear through the water pump and cause coolant to leak into the oil. I could be way off...I need to pull out the manaul and check the layout of the timing chain and water pump. Is that even possible?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

V-6s not 4s


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

lumbee said:


> ...I thought I read somewhere that someone said they had seen where the timing chain could wear through the water pump and cause coolant to leak into the oil. I could be way off...I need to pull out the manaul and check the layout of the timing chain and water pump. Is that even possible?


yes it can wear throu the timing cover into a water jacket on the 4cyl if i remember correctly


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

no water jackets in the timing cover...


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

ok then were the water pumps the water into the block i changed a tc set on a 93 pickup about 6 months ago and had to have the front cover welded up because the guide broke and chain had beat a grove in it atthe water passage so it is possible for it to wear a hole in it which would introduce coolant int the oil


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah man. There are water jackets in the timing cover. The water pump itself is IN the timing cover. Coolant is pumped from the timing cover into the block.


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

I myself am getting a different kind of rattle on startup after changing the timing chain. When I went to set the timing the rattle got worse, and you can tell it's a lifter, or lifters' making the noise.
Does anyone have some info on finding which one is causing the problem? I have the 96 ex truck. I also notice it gets noisy when the oil thins out, and I've already replaced the chain, and componets, oil pump, check valve oil filter.


----------

